# HOw long before you see color?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

How long before you see some color in guppy fry? I guess I'm just excited..


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure on guppies, but my calico platy fry that were born on Monday are orange & I can see the black on the tail already. Too Cute!


----------



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

My peach colored guppy babies you could see the color starting within two weeks. On the blue guppies all we saw was black developing on the tails for the first month. now they are starting to show blue on gills and body with only a few starting to show blue on tail and fin tips yet. 1 mos 8day.

I guess it must be dependant on color and maybe gender as the males are always brighter. I have never heard anyone say so I have just been paying attention and learning from the guppies...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2-4 weeks is a good range of coloring, depending on how fast they grow.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

2-4 weeks depending on the color variety. Most of the time, you will see color start at the base of the caudal before developing on the body.
Tony


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i was wondering the same. some of my feeder guppies were born orangish (?), some greyish / transparent, and the molly fry is black since s/he was born. they are growing FAST!! and the guppy doesnt stop having babies!!!


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

It was a few months before i saw any color on my guppie, but once it started to come in, it came in fast and full, very pretty fish.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of mine took a week some took a month....


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

hi i think the color depends on the fry. I had a bunch of fry in december and kept them in a 5 gallon tank and they just started getting their color about two weeks ago. I also have some fry in a 10 gallon that are only a month old that are the same size as the older ones andalready have their color coming in. so i think it depends on the fish and the cre and room to grow. thats just my opinion though. :fun:


----------

